# Lightz39 Car Build



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

That's going to look awesome. I can't wait to see the rear spoiler!


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That's going to look awesome. I can't wait to see the rear spoiler!


I'm excited for the spoiler as well. Its pretty scuffed up being shipped painted though. I HIGHLY suggest buying them unpainted. I'll probably end up getting my body shop to repaint the thing. For now it will do though.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Lightz39 said:


> I'm excited for the spoiler as well. Its pretty scuffed up being shipped painted though. I HIGHLY suggest buying them unpainted. I'll probably end up getting my body shop to repaint the thing. For now it will do though.


If they're not deep scuffs, some polishing wax should take care of it. Cheaper than having it repainted.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If they're not deep scuffs, some polishing wax should take care of it. Cheaper than having it repainted.


Yeah, once I have it installed I will look into buffing them out. If I can't fix it to a satisfactory level I will have it painted. I need my hood and side mirrors redone anyways. Rock chip central.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

nice parts you got there! looking forward to how that spoiler looks on the cruze too


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

MjC said:


> nice parts you got there! looking forward to how that spoiler looks on the cruze too


Thanks! I held it in position when I got it. I really like the look of it. If my lights don't take too long I might try and get the spoiler on as well. See how it goes.


----------



## mrw5641 (Dec 2, 2012)

Springs are easy to install?


----------



## Yoshi1904 (Aug 27, 2013)

where did you purchase your head lights and spoiler?


----------

